# Help, Ivr not asking for pin number although Dead agi is executed



## blackeart (Dec 27, 2006)

Can anyone help

I am setting up a toll free number to my asterisk trikbox .
when i do a sip debug i see the number come in and below is the debug output.

'

-- Executing DeadAGI("SIP/216.103.203.68-b780bda0", "a2billing.php") in new stack
-- Launched AGI Script /var/lib/asterisk/agi-bin/a2billing.php
a2billing.php: line:58 - IDCONFIG : 1
a2billing.php:
a2billing.php: line:67 - MODE : standard
a2billing.php:
a2billing.php: A2Billing AGI internal configuration:
a2billing.php: Array
a2billing.php: (
a2billing.php: [debug] => 1
a2billing.php: [answer_call] => 1
a2billing.php: [logger_enable] => 1
a2billing.php: [log_file] => /tmp/a2billing.log
a2billing.php: [say_goodbye] =>
a2billing.php: [play_menulanguage] =>
a2billing.php: [force_language] =>
a2billing.php: [intro_prompt] =>
a2billing.php: [len_cardnumber] => 10
a2billing.php: [len_aliasnumber] => 15
a2billing.php: [len_voucher] => 15
a2billing.php: [min_credit_2call] => 0
a2billing.php: [min_duration_2bill] => 0
a2billing.php: [notenoughcredit_cardnumber] => 1
a2billing.php: [notenoughcredit_assign_newcardnumber_cid] => 1
a2billing.php: [use_dnid] =>
a2billing.php: [no_auth_dnid] => Array
a2billing.php: (
a2billing.php: [0] => 2400
a2billing.php: [1] => 2300
a2billing.php: )
a2billing.php:
a2billing.php: [number_try] => 3
a2billing.php: [say_balance_after_auth] => 1
a2billing.php: [say_balance_after_call] =>
a2billing.php: [say_rateinitial] =>
a2billing.php: [say_timetocall] => 1
a2billing.php: [auto_setcallerid] => 1
a2billing.php: [force_callerid] =>
a2billing.php: [cid_sanitize] =>
a2billing.php: [cid_enable] =>
a2billing.php: [cid_askpincode_ifnot_callerid] => 1
a2billing.php: [cid_auto_create_card] =>
a2billing.php: [cid_auto_assign_card_to_cid] => 1
a2billing.php: [cid_auto_create_card_typepaid] => POSTPAY
a2billing.php: [cid_auto_create_card_credit] => 0
a2billing.php: [cid_auto_create_card_credit_limit] => 1000
a2billing.php: [cid_auto_create_card_tariffgroup] => 6
a2billing.php: [callerid_authentication_over_cardnumber] =>
a2billing.php: [sip_iax_friends] =>
a2billing.php: [sip_iax_pstn_direct_call_prefix] => 9
a2billing.php: [sip_iax_pstn_direct_call] =>
a2billing.php: [extracharge_did] => Array
a2billing.php: (
a2billing.php: [0] =>
a2billing.php: )
a2billing.php:
a2billing.php: [extracharge_fee] => Array
a2billing.php: (
a2billing.php: [0] =>
a2billing.php: )
a2billing.php:
a2billing.php: [dialcommand_param] => |30|HL(%timeout%:61000:30000)
a2billing.php: [dialcommand_param_sipiax_friend] => |30|HL(3600000:61000:30000)
a2billing.php: [switchdialcommand] =>
a2billing.php: [maxtime_tocall_negatif_free_route] => 5400
a2billing.php: [send_reminder] =>
a2billing.php: [record_call] =>
a2billing.php: [monitor_formatfile] => gsm
a2billing.php: [base_currency] => usd
a2billing.php: [agi_force_currency] =>
a2billing.php: [currency_association] => Array
a2billing.php: (
a2billing.php: [0] => usdrepaid-dollar
a2billing.php: [1] => mxnesos
a2billing.php: [2] => eur:euro
a2billing.php: [3] => all:credit
a2billing.php: )
a2billing.php:
a2billing.php: [file_conf_enter_destination] => prepaid-enter-dest
a2billing.php: [file_conf_enter_menulang] => prepaid-menulang2
a2billing.php: [currency_association_internal] => Array
a2billing.php: (
a2billing.php: [usd] => prepaid-dollar
a2billing.php: [mxn] => pesos
a2billing.php: [eur] => euro
a2billing.php: [all] => credit
a2billing.php: )
a2billing.php:
a2billing.php: )
a2billing.php:
a2billing.php: AGI Request:
a2billing.php: Array
a2billing.php: (
a2billing.php: [agi_request] => a2billing.php
a2billing.php: [agi_channel] => SIP/216.183.203.68-b780bda0
a2billing.php: [agi_language] => en
a2billing.php: [agi_type] => SIP
a2billing.php: [agi_uniqueid] => 1167205904.235
a2billing.php: [agi_callerid] => 9176925544
a2billing.php: [agi_calleridname] => unknown
a2billing.php: [agi_callingpres] => 0
a2billing.php: [agi_callingani2] => 0
a2billing.php: [agi_callington] => 0
a2billing.php: [agi_callingtns] => 0
a2billing.php: [agi_dnid] => 18884538960
a2billing.php: [agi_rdnis] => unknown
a2billing.php: [agi_context] => custom-callingcard
a2billing.php: [agi_extension] => s
a2billing.php: [agi_priority] => 3
a2billing.php: [agi_enhanced] => 0.0
a2billing.php: [agi_accountcode] =>
a2billing.php: )
a2billing.php:
a2billing.php: line:490 get_agi_request_parameter = 9176925544 ; SIP/216.183.203.68-b780bda0 ; 1167205904.235 ; ; s
a2billing.php: line:138 - [ANSWER CALL]
a2billing.php: line:1593 - Requesting DTMF ::> Len-10
a2billing.php: line:1595 - RES DTMF : -1
a2billing.php: line:1599 - CARDNUMBER ::> -1
a2billing.php: line:1609 - PREPAID-INVALID-DIGITS
a2billing.php: line:1584 - PREPAID-INVALID-DIGITS
a2billing.php: line:1593 - Requesting DTMF ::> Len-10
a2billing.php: line:1595 - RES DTMF : -1
a2billing.php: line:1599 - CARDNUMBER ::> -1
a2billing.php: line:1609 - PREPAID-INVALID-DIGITS
a2billing.php: line:1584 - PREPAID-INVALID-DIGITS
a2billing.php: line:1593 - Requesting DTMF ::> Len-10
a2billing.php: line:1595 - RES DTMF : -1
a2billing.php: line:1599 - CARDNUMBER ::> -1
a2billing.php: line:1609 - PREPAID-INVALID-DIGITS
-- AGI Script a2billing.php completed, returning 0
Scheduling destruction of call '[email protected]' in 32000 ms
set_destination: Parsing <sip:[email protected]:5060;transport=udp> for address/port to send to
set_destination: set destination to 216.183.203.68, port 5060
Reliably Transmitting (no NAT) to 216.183.203.68:5060:
BYE sip:[email protected]:5060 SIP/2.0
Via: SIP/2.0/UDP 70.90.121.209:5060;branch=z9hG4bK3b164daa;rport
From: <sip:[email protected]:5060>;tag=as4eece7a3
To: <sip:[email protected]>;tag=13906580-fdb1078559688
Contact: <sip:[email protected]>
Call-ID: [email protected]
CSeq: 102 BYE
User-Agent: Asterisk PBX
Max-Forwards: 70
Content-Length: 0

Although the DeadAGI is executed it doesn't play the " please enter your pin number"

Below is the difference between when i call 7777# from my ata extension and the toll free number above.

a2billing.php: line:490 get_agi_request_parameter = 5555 ; SIP/5555-b780bda0 ; 1167208614.236 ; ; s
a2billing.php: line:138 - [ANSWER CALL]
a2billing.php: line:1593 - Requesting DTMF ::> Len-10
-- Playing 'prepaid-enter-pin-number' (language 'en')

Does anyone know how to resolve this issue ? i would appreciate any help i can get in this matter.


----------



## jtrachsel (Jan 11, 2007)

Did you find a solution since you've posted this message?
I have the same problem and can't figure out how to solve it.
Thanks


----------



## blackeart (Dec 27, 2006)

Actually i had someone look at it and it turned out primarily to be a codec issue and g729 codec needed to be loaded . Although it seemed that it was already there.


----------



## jtrachsel (Jan 11, 2007)

Thks, I will have a check at this codec. 
Another question if I can 
What settings did you use for you phones? I mean, do you use the authentication name set in Asterisk (FreePBX), or do you set the calling card number and secret password as it is mentionned on the a2billing console?


----------

